# deer antlers



## Karda (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi, I have a couple deer antlers I was thinking of using for handles however they are old and gray. They were screwed to somebody's barn. I there any way to restore them thanks Mike


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 28, 2018)

depends on how rough they are and the diameter of them.


----------



## Karda (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi, I took some pics. They are not to rough and they are not cracked or checked, still smooth


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Karda (Jul 28, 2018)

HUH


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

An emoji typically used to indicate you're watching the thread to see what kind of answers one gets to the questions asked. By posting the emoji, you get alerted to posts to the threads.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karda (Jul 28, 2018)

OH


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2018)

Me too....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2018)

@Wildthings may have a clue. ....


----------



## Karda (Jul 28, 2018)

any meaning information

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2018)

Karda said:


> any meaning information


Yep. He's a great taxidermist .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## JR Parks (Jul 29, 2018)

Mike, 
I made one of the best looking handles from nice sized mule deer drop that had been on the ground for 2 or + so years. The horn was solid but weather cracked - small cracks but cracks. I sawed up the middle attached with epoxy and pins and sanded just enough to polish the outside ridges but small cracks remained- the result was a knife that looked old and worn. A bead on a rawhide strip and you would swear it was 50 or more years old. I still keep and eye out for similar pieces. Yours is in better shape so I would see no reason especially if you like the concept. Or if you sand those to expose all new material my bet is the would look new. Jim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 29, 2018)

they look fine to me now all you have to do is figure out your design on paper or at least rough design. Include the arch of the antler, into your design will give you options as to the type of knife you choose. I can see anything from a patch knife to a fillet knife or a camp knife...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 29, 2018)

ok thanks for the ideas, what grit sand paper should I start with. So far the only thing I have planed for them is a scraper burnisher I am making


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 29, 2018)

Karda said:


> Hi, I have a couple deer antlers I was thinking of using for handles however they are old and gray. They were screwed to somebody's barn. I there any way to restore them thanks Mike


What are you wanting to restore them to? You can stain them with regular wood stain to bring back the color but once you sand them down the color will be removed. I would just use them as they are

Oh and thanks @ripjack13 you're too kind!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 29, 2018)

ok thanks I guess I ll keep looking, at least I know what not to get


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 30, 2018)

using a stain is a good idea for restoration...._ I didn't notice that is what you were wanting to do, My bad._


----------



## Karda (Jul 30, 2018)

you didn't notice that that is what I wanted to do because I didn't know what to do, I have never heard or read anything about working with antlers. you didn't miss anything


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 30, 2018)

You can color them by boiling them in water with potassium permanginate in it. The color will be dark brown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 30, 2018)

If you boil them in water with Potassium Permanganate, be sure to wear rubber gloves handling them until they are completely dry, or your fingers will be a lovely shade of brown too!  


And, keep glycerin, sugar, sugar syrup, sodas away from the Potassium Permanganate. The 2 don't play well together!! At all!!


----------



## Karda (Jul 30, 2018)

ok thanks


----------

